# Another nother Nardo RS3: New car prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This nardo was in for full coatings, not just sealants. It was all business as usual, a few spots requiring some isolated work but for the most part a single stage gloss enhancement, with ADS coatings to paint, glass and wheels and Dr leather on the interior. I know its a marmite colour but i really do love it

After wash and decontamination

DSC_0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car was taped up as required to protect sensitive areas whilst machining takes place

DSC_0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Time for machining, remember this isn't correction, its just swirl removal/gloss enhancement

DSC_0008 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gloss trim too

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

6tag_080616-141502 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Tight areas with the rotex 90 (love this tool)

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0031 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After a thorough wipedown its time for coating

DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And after all the little bits were taken care of the car is ready for pick up

DSC_0041 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0052 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Weather let us down again unfortunately but at least we got a break in the rain


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Car looks great in that colour want my A7 in that colour I think it looks great what polish did you use.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Top work as per usual, me and my mate Mark where saying how much we like this colour just the other night.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Not a fan of the colour, but you can't argue with the finish! Great work.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice detail Matt, do like the colour, to many of them in black, blue so nice to see a change.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Nice detail Matt, do like the colour, to many of them in black, blue so nice to see a change.


lol, I'm on a black one as we speak. Triple black though, mean


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work again


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice to see you maintaining your usual high standards young man. :lol: Looks superb Matt! 

Sad days now that Audi have discontinued the RS3. 

Alan W


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome work buddy. Got to love nardo grey. Looks great on a rs7.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> Nice to see you maintaining your usual high standards young man. :lol: Looks superb Matt!
> 
> Sad days now that Audi have discontinued the RS3.
> 
> Alan W


Already discontinued Alan :doublesho, it only came out last year.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work Matt on a fab motor. :buffer:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Loverly work Matt, looks great :thumb:

New Pads?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

This is becoming my favourite car in my favourite colour, it does help when you see what they should look like. Another incredible job Matt :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Already discontinued Alan :doublesho, it only came out last year.


The only RS variants now available are the RS6, RS7, RS Q3 and the RS TT's. Link HERE.

Alan W


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Love it, great job as always mate on a stunning motor


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> lol, I'm on a black one as we speak. Triple black though, mean


:lol::lol: Darth fader that's bad:devil:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work & car, well done.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Stunning results as usual👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Alan W said:


> The only RS variants now available are the RS6, RS7, RS Q3 and the RS TT's. Link HERE.
> 
> Alan W


The RS3 gets a facelift like the hole A3 range also a new 5zylinder engine known from the TTRS. 
Pretty sure Audi is just updateing their server .

Top job 👍


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Have a look online (Google)Audi presented in America even an RS3 sedan version !


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Is there a better looking wheel out there? I don't think so! the colour combination looks great IMO. The gloss you've achieved is impressive mate, nice job!


----------

